# Sniffling etc



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Just as I thought I was finally getting Jaq better (the wounds thread) he wakes me up with squeaking and snuffling!

I was staring and listening closely to him to check it was him as the trio are also there and he was pacing impatiently for his treat the whole time :lol: he took and ate it as usual and he's still drinking fine and running around like normal.

Question is what do I do? I can take him to the vet as they're open for emergencies today but as he's fine apart from that (and the wound which is under control again) do I need to? Or should I just keep an eye on him and take him if it gets worse?

My first thought was panic and rush him there but I've read sometimes it's just something they live with?

If age helps: I was told he was about a year old when I got him in March.


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Of course after posting this, he hasn't done it again! :roll: He's been quiet as... yes a mouse lol.


----------

